# colour scheme



## dellzeqq (22 Nov 2011)

Gosh I hope this is customisable. If not I might have to unleash this on an unsuspecting universe!


----------



## Shaun (22 Nov 2011)

No, stick to the black and red ones ... they're cool !!!


----------



## theclaud (22 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> No, stick to the black and red ones ... they're cool !!!


 
Can we have a Black, Red n Green skin for The Fridays then? And a pink one for Adrian?


----------



## ttcycle (22 Nov 2011)

I'm liking the orange star - though the red one is pretty good!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2011)

I'm liking the orange too... but think it would look better with a yellow star


----------



## ttcycle (22 Nov 2011)

bah - I don't think so....


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> I'm liking the orange too... but think it would look better with a yellow star


ah, yes. Don't you think I had enough trouble with the red star? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellow_badge


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> ah, yes. Don't you think I had enough trouble with the red star? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellow_badge


 

ooh blimey...


----------



## srw (22 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Gosh I hope this is customisable. If not I might have to unleash this on an unsuspecting universe!


Compared to the good old "real cyclechat" skin, this is positively anaemic. The orange is a pale shade of clementine compared with the old sunburnt Seville.


----------



## Shaun (22 Nov 2011)

srw said:


> Compared to the good old "real cyclechat" skin, this is positively anaemic. The orange is a pale shade of clementine compared with the old sunburnt Seville.


 
I experimented with using darker/deeper colours but they just seemed to pull your eyes away from the content.

Having said that I hadn't reckoned for how easy it would be to customise the layout so I may, later (much), if I get some free time, produce an alternative deeper coloured layout to see what we can come up with. Bottom of the to-do list at the moment though ...


----------

